# Mitfahrer vom 01.09 bis 11.09 nach Norwegen/Harbak gesucht



## PeterW (7. August 2020)

Hallo, wir suchen einen Mitfahrer vom 01.09. bis 11.09. Die Fahrt geht nach Harbak, nordöstlich oberhalb Trondheim. Es ist ein 4 Mann Reihenhaus und ein 50 PS Boot gebucht. Die Fahrt geht in Gummersbach los. 1 Stop ist in Marl, Keis Recklinghausen. Dann geht es über die A1 oder A2 weiter. Da kann man dann auch noch zusteigen. Gruß aus Gummersbach, Peter


----------



## biberhund (11. August 2021)

Hallo wir wären dann zu viert auf einem Boot?? VG Roberto


----------



## PASA (17. August 2021)

Hallo,
Können wir mal telefonieren?
Grüße


----------



## Skott (17. August 2021)

Ob das noch aktuell ist, der TE schrieb 2020....


----------



## PASA (17. August 2021)

Stimmt


----------



## Biberhund1 (25. August 2021)

Bitte sende mir deine Tel.nr. damit wir telefonieren können.vg Roberto


----------



## rule270 (3. Januar 2022)

Ich habe auch Intresse .meldet Euch mal per PN.
LG
Rudi


----------

